# Hello from Florida



## levonwri45 (Jun 8, 2014)

Greetings my name is Brother Wright   I hail from Deltona Lodge # 756 PHA

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 9, 2014)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello


----------



## goldsquare (Oct 6, 2014)

Greetings Square,

I hail from St. Petersburg lodge #109. Was raise to MM on May 15th, 2014. My name is Landry Alexander.


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 6, 2014)

goldsquare said:


> Greetings Square,
> 
> I hail from St. Petersburg lodge #109. Was raise to MM on May 15th, 2014. My name is Landry Alexander.


St pete lodge! Gotta stop by and talk to alan Rosenthal some time! Ill prob visit soon!

-Pinellas Park Lodge


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome Brother Wright!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome PHAmily


----------

